

Ledger and Coinkite Smart-Cards with Multi-Signature for Even More Security - nvk
http://blog.coinkite.com/post/116127008376/ledger-coinkite-smart-cards-with

======
dochex
Lets you use a true hardware wallet (Ledger Nano) with your multisignature
account on Coinkite.

